
Steve Jobs at a Microsoft conference, WebObjects and dev Q&A (1996) [video] - Austin_Conlon
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;channel9.msdn.com&#x2F;Events&#x2F;PDC&#x2F;PDC-1996&#x2F;PDC-1996-Keynote-with-Bob-Muglia-and-Steve-Jobs
======
shekhardesigner
Did you forget the link?

~~~
Austin_Conlon
Oops, added now.

